# New Butcher on the Block!



## kiska95 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

From our previous back and forth brisket discussions, a kind member gave me the details of an 3rd generation (since 1935) award winning butcher that is able to provide US cuts to NAMP (North American Meat Processors Association) standards. He was a little more expensive but after some negotiating the Director of the company Chris Matthews has managed to match up with some of the prices being offered by our London Meat men. For instance he is offering quality "Grass Fed" British beef brisket in packer cut (Flat and point intact) for £8.10 per kilo he is also doing Boston Butt and St Louis Ribs. It will be worth while getting in contact with this fellow as the guy is only based in Bury, Lancashire and is willing to deliver, by courier no doubt.

Contact.....

*Albert's Fine Quality Meats Ltd*
The Meat & Fish Hall, Bury Market, Murray Road, Bury, Lancashire, BL9 0BJ
Reg No: 5391761, Registered in the UK
*Email:* [email protected]
*Tel:*0161 341 0528


----------



## wade (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Brian. It is always good to know where you can get these if you cannot find them locally.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info will save it.


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 4, 2015)

That's a good call Kiska , Val is only a 20 minute drive from Bury when she's at work on a Tuesday, will get her to pick up some black pudding too.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi

I'm getting prices from him for the other American Cuts so I will keep all informed


----------



## smokewood (Jul 5, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> That's a good call Kiska , Val is only a 20 minute drive from Bury when she's at work on a Tuesday, will get her to pick up some black pudding too.


Bury Black puddings, you can't beat them.  I am only half an hour away so that's great information.  Cheers


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi

Just mention SMF when you go in (discounts possibly) and or ask for Chris Matthews (Director). He is setting up an American cuts section on the Web page this week


----------

